
Valve is not VAC banning you for having a linux username 'catbot' - codeka
https://np.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/7ndjdt/valve_will_vac_ban_you_automatically_for_having/ds2dulw/
======
joshmn
Context:
[https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Source-1-Games/issues/2475](https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Source-1-Games/issues/2475)

~~~
vlsbr
Strange closing comment. The reddit post says they don't ban using the name,
but the closing comment on the Github issue says it's "intentional"...

~~~
hitekker
The exact words of the closing comment are:

> Good day, I've received word from the VAC team that this is intentional and
> not open for discussion on Github.

"This" referred to the banning of the group of blackhats who subsequently
activated many sockpuppets to promote the false narrative that VAC was
targeting innocent users.

To understand how and why these miscreants sowed distrust, I encourage
reading:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/7nkwb8/statement_fro...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/7nkwb8/statement_from_valve_employee_regarding_catbot/ds2m976/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16050009)

It was interesting to see several placeholder accounts with zero comments
suddenly start concern-trolling here on HN.

